# Lots of gar this morning



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

For you bow fisherman just thought i would pass this info on if your looking to shoot some gar. I was on Harmon creek on Livingston at first light this am and there were lots of big gars in the area of the 980 bridge


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Bet you already had 10 boats there since then. lol 
Thanks for the info though.


----------

